# Mini Cooper European Delivery sighted!



## nekountze (Feb 13, 2007)

Last May I took ED of of a 2008 535xiT in Munich. Seated next to me in the delivery center lounge were a couple of Turkish BMW employees who were waiting for their Mini Cooper. They told me although the Mini cars are made in Oxford, UK, employees can get them thru the Munich delivery center (at a 20% discount - up to one every 6 months in fact!). 

My question, when will BMW allow US customers a shot of Mini delivery under ED?


----------



## X3 Skier (Aug 21, 2005)

"Small" chance.

Cheers


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

The Q&A on MINI's website says that Euro-delivery is coming but that they don't know when. Can u say Clubman pickup in Oxford or Munich? NICE!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

guenelin said:


> The Q&A on MINI's website says that Euro-delivery is coming but that they don't know when. Can u say Clubman pickup in Oxford or Munich? NICE!


I remember reading Fillipek response for the same question many moons back - all desission hold by insurance coverage at this point .


----------



## M3Mike (Jan 22, 2006)

Seems like mini's are guaranteed MSRP these days.

Little profit centers.


----------

